# How many choose the lifetime subscription option



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Poll to see how many people have choose the lifetime subscription option on their Sirius radios.

And did this option cause anyone to switch from XM?


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

I did'nt do the lifetime because I wasn't sure if it was something I would really like. Next time I renew I may go that route before they don't offer it like Tivo just announced.


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

I would have done it if it was for my lifetime and not the lifetime of my receiver. With my luck, I figured my receiver would kick the bucket after 2 years and I wouldn't have gotten my money's worth. Of course it's been going strong for 27 months now, but it's a gamble.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

luvdtv04 said:


> I would have done it if it was for my lifetime and not the lifetime of my receiver. With my luck, I figured my receiver would kick the bucket after 2 years and I wouldn't have gotten my money's worth. Of course it's been going strong for 27 months now, but it's a gamble.


I thought about that also but figured If the receiver lasted as long as the XM box I bought in 2002 and that still works today that it would be worth the purchase price for the lifetime option.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I wouldn't take the lifetime option because new receivers come out all the time and I don't want the to be tied to a specific receiver and use older technology for years. I've had satellite radio for 2 1/2 years now and will be buying my 7th receiver shortly. Used to have a SkyFi and Audiovox PNP2 at home and a Roady 2 in my car, now I have a Skyfi 2 and Sportster Replay at home and a Roady XT in the car and will be getting a Starmate Replay for my car as well.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> I wouldn't take the lifetime option because new receivers come out all the time and I don't want the to be tied to a specific receiver and use older technology for years.


I was under the impression that the subscription could be transfered to different receivers. I find it hard to believe they would sell you a lifetime subscription and tie it to one receiver. Theft, damage, malfunction etc....


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

dpd146 said:


> I was under the impression that the subscription could be transfered to different receivers. I find it hard to believe they would sell you a lifetime subscription and tie it to one receiver. Theft, damage, malfunction etc....


Theft is covered, malfunction is not. It's a gamble but I"m very happy with it. No problems so far and by now I'm about even so everything forward is free for me. Best part is I don't have a stupid state tax fee to pay every month on top of the 12.95.... I've got a radio in the car and in the boat using the same tuner. Worked out perfect for me.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Just checked the website and the current promotion is, purchase lifetime service and you can transfer the service to a new receiver 3 times for $75. After that I guess you're out of luck  I guess 4 receivers should last a really long time but as mentioned above with the new technology always coming out, this plan discourages upgrades.

I will prob stick with the annual plan.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

dpd146 said:


> Just checked the website and the current promotion is, purchase lifetime service and you can transfer the service to a new receiver 3 times for $75. After that I guess you're out of luck  I guess 4 receivers should last a really long time but as mentioned above with the new technology always coming out, this plan discourages upgrades.
> 
> I will prob stick with the annual plan.


I wonder if that means everyone with lifetime gets 3 tries now? I need to know before I get a new Truck in Aug. I was going to move my radio to the new truck if I can't transfer.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 1, 2005)

Yes you can switch 3 times. I've already done it once. I'm glad a got a lifetime sub.


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

I wonder if I could "upgrade" to the lifetime option? I've already paid them 27 * $12.95 = $349.65. Think it's doable for anything less than the full price?


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

luvdtv04 said:


> I wonder if I could "upgrade" to the lifetime option? I've already paid them 27 * $12.95 = $349.65. Think it's doable for anything less than the full price?


I think that you can upgrade but I believe that it would be full price for I upgraded mine to the lifetime after 2 months at 12.95 in december and still had to pay the full price. I went this route because I had been with XM almost since the day they started broadcasting and did not know at first how I would like Sirius but I actually like it better.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i could never go lifetime when i get sirius i will be paying monthly


----------



## oblio98 (Sep 17, 2002)

I went lifetime. I figure the S50 will be around for a long time, with of course a "new improved S51" (or whatever) coming down the pike. I felt better about it when I saw that I could transfer the thing from one to another 3 times. That should work. The S50 works nicely in the car and in the house.

I also thought that the "lifetime" deal was expiring soon.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's always expiring  I think the last time the lifetime plan was supposed to expire 12/31/05.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Apparently, I was misinformed by the Sirius CSR regarding the lifetime plan when I purchased it. I was going to upgrade to the Sportster 4, but when I called, I was informed it would cost me $75 to do that and that would be one strike against my lifetime sub. I can only switch receivers three times at $75 each time, then after that, the lifetime sub ends. 

When I bought the plan, I was told I could switch the receiver out three times at no charge, then pay $75 on the fourth time and each time thereafter. I've called Sirius a couple times and keep getting the story that basically you've got three strikes, then you're out. 

If I was told the correct info before I bought the lifetime sub, I would never have bought it. It makes no sense to only allow three switches on a receiver, at $75 each time, and then cancel a customer's sub on the four switchover. I've had plenty of D* receivers that just didn't flat out work in the past and have returned them two or three times to get it to work properly. You can't trust their receivers to be that reliable and pay $500 upfront for something that you're taking a gamble on. I'm making about 40 pre payments hoping a receiver will not crap out on me during that time. 

Horrible deal in my opinion. Plus, throw in the $225 transfer fee and this makes this offer look even worse.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Let's say I have a Sporster that I buy the lifetime subscription on.
Then I go lease a vehicle and get the built in Sirius in the vehicle, now in effect a second Sirius receiver.
Does anyone know if I would be charged $6, or $12.95 per month for that second receiver?


----------



## kvitense (Sep 15, 2006)

I have 2 lifetime subscriptions. I was told that malfunctions or defective/dead units can get the subscription transferred to a replacement receiver without counting against the 3 "upgrades" policy. 

Kurt


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

i considered Sirius and asked about replacements and was told the opposite---that 3 upgrades are OK but the lifetime referred to is the lifetime of the receiver. CSR roulette i guess.


----------



## kvitense (Sep 15, 2006)

Really though, how often does the average person change their radio? I typically install a decent unit and use it until the vehicle dies. 10+ years. If I can update three times for $75 dollars a pop, I would say it's still a very good deal in the long run.

Kurt


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For Sirius ready head units that makes sense, but for plug and play it's a different story. Like I said in my post in this thread for months ago, I keep up with SDARS technology. I'll be getting a Sportster 4 soon, that will my third Sirius receiver for home, when the new Starmare comes out that will be #2 for my SUV. That will be 5 Sirius receivers in just over 2 years. For me it’s a better investment just to pay my $19.94 a month and every time the latest plug and play radio comes out to spend a $200 on that.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

How much do you pay for sirius ???

And how much for xm ???


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have two active receivers for both so $19.94/month for each, or $39.88/month total for satellite radio. And probably close to if not more then $1K worth of SDARS hardware.


----------



## kvitense (Sep 15, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> For Sirius ready head units that makes sense, but for plug and play it's a different story. Like I said in my post in this thread for months ago, I keep up with SDARS technology. I'll be getting a Sportster 4 soon, that will my third Sirius receiver for home, when the new Starmare comes out that will be #2 for my SUV. That will be 5 Sirius receivers in just over 2 years. For me it's a better investment just to pay my $19.94 a month and every time the latest plug and play radio comes out to spend a $200 on that.


I see your point. And yes, I have the Sirius head radios that are "permanent" installs in both of my vehicles, so upgrading my radios will be a very rare event. If a person truly is going through more than three units in 2-3 years, it's probably cheaper to go the monthly route.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Undertaker said:


> Yes you can switch 3 times. I've already done it once. I'm glad a got a lifetime sub.


What if they go broke Pal?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Fat chance. Sirius (and the satellite radio industry as a whole) is here to stay!


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

I was an XM user from 7/9/02 - 7/13/05 and switched to Sirius on 5/10/05. Got the lifetime and recently used my first change ($75) Streamer GTR. I'll probably drop my second receiver which is $6.95 now that I am paying $2.99 additional a month for online high quality (128kbit) streaming.


----------

